# SUCKING install OF frgl200 radeon 8500 and audigy worked fin

## doyouba

hello Gentoo World

 :Laughing: 

to install Gentoo correctly===2week

to install my sound card ( audigy)====2week

and now i want to install my video card (radeon 8500)

please help me

if is not possible to install the frgl200 for ati radeon 8500

can you tell me how to install the normal driver (radeon.o)

because when i run xf86config i can t see this video card on th data base

so   :Wink:  if someone can help us 

Au secoursLast edited by doyouba on Fri Jun 28, 2002 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fmalabre

Indeed, the card is not in the db, but just choose another ATI, and that will do the trick, they use the same driver.

Thus, you will have only 2D.

If you want to use the 3D, you need to wait the end of the year (Q4) when drivers will be included in XFree86.

Meanwhile, I heard people making it work with FireGL drivers, or ou can try the drivers from Accelerated X, but those are not free, but they work great.

----------

## klieber

Semi-OT, but I know some other users have been struggling with getting their audigys to work correctly in Gentoo.  Could you post a brief description of how you got yours working?  (kernel config, any special hoops you had to jump through, etc.)

--kurt

----------

## doyouba

AUDIGY

1-- the first time i make a make menuconfig i put emu10k1 driver as module

2-- then i emerge emu10k1-audigy

3-- edit modules.autoload and put "emu10k1"

THAT ALL

NOBODY KNOW HOW TO WITCH LIBRARY I NEED TO INSTALL

FOR THE FIREGL200 DRIVER?

----------

## zaphf

Having just installed Gentoo I havn't had time to look into submitting a proper bug report, but for those following the above instructions for the audigy will need to alter a script that seems to run when the module loads.

```

*** /usr/sbin/audigy-script.old   2002-06-28 14:29:43.000000000 -0500

--- /usr/sbin/audigy-script   2002-06-28 14:03:28.000000000 -0500

***************

*** 63,71 ****

  # example "-M /dev/mixer1"

  MIXERDEV=""

  

! DSPMGR=$BASE_PATH/bin/emu-dspmgr $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

  

! CONFIG=$BASE_PATH/bin/emu-config $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

  

  DRIVER_VERSION=` $DSPMGR  -q` 

   

--- 63,71 ----

  # example "-M /dev/mixer1"

  MIXERDEV=""

  

! DSPMGR=$BASE_PATH/sbin/emu-dspmgr $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

  

! CONFIG=$BASE_PATH/sbin/emu-config $DSPDEV $MIXERDEV

  

  DRIVER_VERSION=` $DSPMGR  -q` 

```

----------

## Forge

I managed to get Audigy emu10k1 into my kernel, non-module. I can't recall exactly which of the 20 things I tried got things working, though, but I'll make notes next time I have to upgrade kernels.

----------

## Forge

Better: I'll unpack a vanilla 2.4.19-rc1 and do a diff before I upgrade.  :Smile: 

BTW, I've had fglr200 working just fine on Gentoo, wasn't hard at all. Gave me regular lockups in Tribes2 and Q3A, though, so I went back to my GF4.

----------

## syadnom

someone make an ebuild for the fireGL drivers that work ono 8500s?

i have read that some people are getting this to work, and the 8500 is a fairly popular card so it would be well worth it to have an interim driver that is usable until next year when "official" 8500 drivers come out.

----------

## TripKnot

Wish it could be done but you have to register with ati before you can download the drivers which cause some problems.  Also kernel changes need to be made(agpgart as module).    But, like you ask, it would be nice.   The good thing however is that installing these drivers manually is rather painless.  Not much harder than setting up grub.

----------

